# Druck von HPGL2 auf PCL6-Drucker



## PeterGlönkler (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich schlage mich im Augenblick mit folgendem Problem rum:
Wir haben unsere CAD-Zeichnungen zusätzlich im HPGL2-Format abgespeichert, um aus einem PDM-System diese Zeichnungen gleich in Arbeitspapieren mit auszudrucken. Bisher hat das wunderbar funktioniert, da wir Drucker einsetzten, welche PCL5 verarbeiten. Nun stellen wir unsere Druckerlandschaft um und hier kommt PCL6 ins Spiel. Bisher wurden alle Linien und Schriften in sattem Schwarz gedruckt. Nun wird bei PCL6 die Stiftfarbe mit interpretiert, d.h. eine gelbe Linie wird mit einem hellen Grau gedruckt. Ich habe schon diverse HPGL2-Sequenzen vor den Druck gestellt, bekomme aber die Farbe nicht (global) umgestellt. Hat mir jemand einen Tip oder sogar den richtigen Parameter, wie ich dieses Problem in den Griff bekomme?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Peter Glönkler


----------

